

Airbnb has 20 job openings - brianchesky
http://www.airbnb.com/jobs

======
physcab
Heh. When I first read "SEM Specialist", my first thought was "why does Airbnb
want to hire someone who knows Scanning Electron Microscopy"?

------
jamesshamenski
You need to hire Jenny Ersbak. She's done three interviews with you so far and
I can only say praises about her (and I'm her boss). Email me if you'd like a
reference.

------
jpomerenke
Would they hire the right candidate if he did not want to relocate to SF?

~~~
tjsnyder
On the other hand, I wonder if they will interview someone wanting to relocate
to SF from out of state.

~~~
bengl
Or country.

~~~
ccollins
Sure thing!

~~~
loglaunch
Are you looking for people with lots of experience for the engineering
positions or will you consider graduates?

~~~
ccollins
We are interested in both recent grads and veterans, as long as you are smart,
fun to be around, and passionate about Airbnb. I think a well balanced team
should have people with different levels of experience.

------
yosho
Any idea how much funding these guys got? They seem to be doing well.

~~~
pchristensen
They were interviewed by Mixergy and Jessica Livingston recently and there's a
LOT of great stuff in those interviews:

<http://mixergy.com/airbnb-chesky-gebbia/>

[http://ycombinator.posterous.com/airbnb-and-weebly-
interview...](http://ycombinator.posterous.com/airbnb-and-weebly-interviews-
now-online)

~~~
patio11
Holy cow, they're good storytellers _and_ it is packed with useful detail.

------
patrickryan
The Airbnb team is a talented group of engineers and designers. I had the
opportunity to stay with them during Startup School last October and observe
their work environment over the course of a few days. These guys are focused
on their product and determined, good luck on the hiring! //from Texas

------
wensing
I'd like to know how they chose the quantity for each slot--how did they
_know_ "we need X this, Y that, and Z these"? Is there a template for this
somewhere? :-) Obviously not--but what was the process like?

------
adelevie
Perhaps a small datapoint suggesting an economic recovery?

~~~
WillyF
The way that I understand Airbnb's business is that they're providing an
"inferior good" at least when compared to a hotel room (this is not a slight
on their business). Inferior goods usually do well in poor economies (if I
remember correctly, Hormel was doing really well with Spam just after the
recession hit).

So the fact that Airbnb is doing well probably may not be indicative of a
positive trend for the economy.

Then again, one company's success or failure rarely has much to do with the
economy anyway.

~~~
pchristensen
My guess is that people go to AirBnB for the experience of meeting people,
staying in an authentic locale, etc. It seems like a new disruptive product
(which would also make it "inferior" to standard hotels).

~~~
Super_Jambo
Personal anecdote I know, but I used AirBnB to stay in Paris last month - it
was all about price.

------
loglaunch
Will they accept resumes from outside the US? Im just finishing my software
engineering post-grad in Ireland, would love to work in a startup like Airbnb.

~~~
picasso81
Yes, we are happy to interview talented candidates from abroad.

------
spoiledtechie
I always knew this was a good idea. This just shows it. and Couch surfing sort
of backed it up. Im glad to see that this is really taking off. Maybe hotels
could start charging less. I imagine they could be seeing a extremely small
decline in their revenue.

------
makmanalp
Fun job, looks technically interesting, great benefits, growing fast (used to
have 8 openings, now 20), I wish I was done with college so I could apply.
Looks like a no brainer.

------
param
irony:

If others have ever noted that you're borderline perfectionistic, this is the
job for you!

(on the customer service job posting)

~~~
wyclif
Customer Service posting: "Must be a college graduate." Hmm. A lot of
engineers I know wouldn't qualify for customer service at AirBnB.

~~~
qq66
Most "rules" in life are suggestions of varying strengths. Screening for
"college graduate" is just a way of asking for a baseline level of education
and polish. If you can demonstrate that in another way, you'll be totally fine
-- it may take more effort to prove this without a diploma, but it's totally
possible.

The CTO of EMC is an IBM Fellow... and has a B.S. in Finance from Marist
College.

------
des47
I noticed the bi/multilingual requirements for i'natl customer service -- any
preferred languages there?

------
japherwocky
i guess they didn't like my resume. ;(

